# 5 Vegas Gold



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently was able to pick up two of the 5 Vegas Gold double coronas from a guy in my fraternity. It was only $2 each! How do you all like them?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Not a bad cigar at all.
If I remember right I got a nice nuttiness from them.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I hope you like them,,they were not for me,,kind of papery taste,,at least you didn't buy a box like I did;



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Not a bad cigar at all.
> If I remember right I got a nice nuttiness from them.


Yeah, I kind of recall the same nuttiness. Fairly mild, not complex, but a fair to decent smoke none-the-less. I didn't think they were bad at all.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I think they're pretty good for a basic smoke. & at the price of $2 plus or minus, I don't mind passing them around.

I've been trying out various 5 vegas models; so far I like the AAA best, FWIW.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I like to keep some on hand for my non-cigar smoking friends and every now and then I'll light one up myself. They're fairly mild and not too exciting, but at $2 a piece you can't really go wrong.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

They go good with coffee in the morning.
I still prefer the Oliva conny early with coffee but the 5 Vegas gold isn't bad at all.


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought a box to give to my non smoking friends because of the low price. Not a bad smoke.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

For 2 beans give us your thoughts brother.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

I've had one....liked it....got a 5'er on the way from the Devil Site. Cant wait to test more!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

5 Vegas smoke is a mild stick, but not bad for the price. It took me almost two hours to smoke a churchill the other night with no issues.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the Nuggets. Good little mild smoke when I'm not looking for a complex puffing session. The construction on those I've had have been great, the draws great as well, and I get a nutty/creamy thing coming out of them. Rest helps smooth them out a bit (it does in general for anything), but they're good to go when you get them.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

c2000 said:


> I hope you like them,,they were not for me,,kind of papery taste,,at least you didn't buy a box like I did;
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


I can't afford boxes either way so I luck out there! haha.



Nature said:


> Yeah, I kind of recall the same nuttiness. Fairly mild, not complex, but a fair to decent smoke none-the-less. I didn't think they were bad at all.


I enjoy nutty flavors in my cigars so I'm looking forward to it!



Bruck said:


> I think they're pretty good for a basic smoke. & at the price of $2 plus or minus, I don't mind passing them around.
> 
> I've been trying out various 5 vegas models; so far I like the AAA best, FWIW.


This is my first crack at the 5 Vegas line.



piperdown said:


> They go good with coffee in the morning.
> I still prefer the Oliva conny early with coffee but the 5 Vegas gold isn't bad at all.


I have two so I'll be sure to try one with some coffee.



scottw said:


> For 2 beans give us your thoughts brother.


I will be sure to when I light up!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I really like them as a morning smoke, with coffee while driving to work. They never burn too straight and be careful removing the band, they always seem to stick to the wrapper for me.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I smoked my first one Saturday morning and thought it was very good. I liked it better than the Oliva Conn


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I really like them as a morning smoke, with coffee while driving to work. They never burn too straight and be careful removing the band, they always seem to stick to the wrapper for me.


Thanks for the tip! I will need to have one with coffee for sure!



D307P said:


> I smoked my first one Saturday morning and thought it was very good. I liked it better than the Oliva Conn


I haven't had the Olivia Conn yet but I also heard good things about that one.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I haven't had the Olivia Conn yet but I also heard good things about that one.[/QUOTE said:


> They are pretty cheap on Cbid all the time. I bought a few of the ones that come in a tube.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

D307P said:


> They are pretty cheap on Cbid all the time. I bought a few of the ones that come in a tube.


I'll look into it but I honestly can't be spending money haha.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is an update on this stick:

I let these rest in my humidor for a week and lit it up. Burn was not the most even until about 2/3 of the way in, where it evened out. It was a very nutty and creamy cigar without a bad aftertaste. This cigar held its ash very well for around 1.5 to 2 inches at a time. I enjoyed this cigar so much that I nub'd it. It took around two hours to smoke it and I enjoyed it a lot. I was allowing a few of the resident cigar smokers of my fraternity try it over the course of the night and from the few puffs they took, each person enjoyed it as well. 

Great cigar and would love to have another one soon!


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I really like them as a morning smoke, with coffee while driving to work. They never burn too straight and be careful removing the band, they always seem to stick to the wrapper for me.


That may be why mine exploded on me!!!! As soon as i removed the band, the wrapper split badly. Just wasn't enjoyable after that. Burn was irregular, and i thought i had let it rest long enough. Taste was ho hum... Nothing special. Have another 4, will let them rest a bit longer, and not remove the band so early.

I'm also waiting to try the Maduro version... might be more my speed.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

alexcue said:


> That may be why mine exploded on me!!!! As soon as i removed the band, the wrapper split badly. Just wasn't enjoyable after that. Burn was irregular, and i thought i had let it rest long enough. Taste was ho hum... Nothing special. Have another 4, will let them rest a bit longer, and not remove the band so early.
> 
> I'm also waiting to try the Maduro version... might be more my speed.


I have had the 5 Vegas Gold Maduros, and they are great. Clean burn, holds ash 2inches + and very smooth. Check my thread with my Bomb in the pictures forum with the picture of my ash on my Maduro of this.

Also, I noticed that the band is on there very tightly. My double corona Connecticut that this thread about began to split once I took the band off as well, but I waited a while before doing so.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Good to know about the Maduros, guess I'll be leaving the band on longer. I haven't given up on them yet, but that was my "worse" cigar in a long time.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

alexcue said:


> Good to know about the Maduros, guess I'll be leaving the band on longer. I haven't given up on them yet, but that was my "worse" cigar in a long time.


 They need rest. They are indeed a good cigar, IMO. Give them 6-9 months to turn around.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

BKDW said:


> They need rest. They are indeed a good cigar, IMO. Give them 6-9 months to turn around.


I have one left in my Humi and will let it sit over the summer. I'm curious to taste the difference.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Got a box of the maddys on cbid for $30 Lol. I plan on letting them sit until the fall at least.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

BKDW said:


> They need rest. They are indeed a good cigar, IMO. Give them 6-9 months to turn around.


I will, I've got several choices right now, and letting them sit, will be good experience and a test of some patience. I've discovered that as the collection has grown, i've also started to track my smokes. The most interesting thing so far is tracking the age of them. before I'd just grab what i wanted, now i'm checking to see just how long they've been resting and or "aging".


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

alexcue said:


> I will, I've got several choices right now, and letting them sit, will be good experience and a test of some patience. I've discovered that as the collection has grown, i've also started to track my smokes. The most interesting thing so far is tracking the age of them. before I'd just grab what i wanted, now i'm checking to see just how long they've been resting and or "aging".


Do you do this by marking the date you put them in the humi on the cello?


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm really diggin the 5 vegas lineup. The only "iffy" one I've had is the Gold maduro which tasted a little soapy toward the end. & I swear I rinsed all the soap off it when I washed it! 

I've also tried the Gold connecticut, Classic, Series A, and AAA - all very good for the money IMHO.
My next cbid shipment has some High Primings which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Bruck said:


> I'm really diggin the 5 vegas lineup. The only "iffy" one I've had is the Gold maduro which tasted a little soapy toward the end. & I swear I rinsed all the soap off it when I washed it!
> 
> I've also tried the Gold connecticut, Classic, Series A, and AAA - all very good for the money IMHO.
> My next cbid shipment has some High Primings which I haven't tried yet.


The only ones I have tried are the Gold Double Connecticut and the Gold Maduro Robusto. I heard a lot about the AAA being a fantastic smoke.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> The only ones I have tried are the Gold Double Connecticut and the Gold Maduro Robusto. I heard a lot about the AAA being a fantastic smoke.


Among the 5 Vegases, the AAA is my fave so far. I won another auction last nite for a couple of "cask strength" which I've been looking fwd to trying. But given the quality of cbid's shipping lately, I probably won't see them for a few weeks!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I had the same problem plus they charged me twice. I called and canceled my last ordering after waiting 18 days just for it to ship.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been happy with the cinco's I have tried so far. I still havent had the HP, Cask, Miami, or Relic yet. SOON......


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> Do you do this by marking the date you put them in the humi on the cello?


I have an iPhone app, Stogie Rate. it lets me keep track of everything there. I'm also becoming religious about keeping notes on my smokes, and basic ratings.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Bruck said:


> Among the 5 Vegases, the AAA is my fave so far. I won another auction last nite for a couple of "cask strength" which I've been looking fwd to trying. But given the quality of cbid's shipping lately, I probably won't see them for a few weeks!


You know what's kooky? I got my last two orders on the NEXT DAY. No Sh*t. They ship on Thursday and I got them on Friday. Can't beat that. Pretty friggin inconsistent though if you're seeing long delays.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

alexcue said:


> I have an iPhone app, Stogie Rate. it lets me keep track of everything there. I'm also becoming religious about keeping notes on my smokes, and basic ratings.


Oooo. I'm going to look into that. How come no one talks about this tool?



B-daddy said:


> You know what's kooky? I got my last two orders on the NEXT DAY. No Sh*t. They ship on Thursday and I got them on Friday. Can't beat that. Pretty friggin inconsistent though if you're seeing long delays.


Best time I have had was 1 day processing and then 2 days shipping. Longest was 3 weeks to process and I canceled it before they even shipped it.


----------



## RoosterTX (Mar 5, 2013)

alexcue said:


> Good to know about the Maduros, guess I'll be leaving the band on longer. I haven't given up on them yet, but that was my "worse" cigar in a long time.


Alex: I bought a 10 pack of the maduro gold from Cigarcom a few months back. First two I smoked after a week if rest in the humidor both had major burn problems. Waited a few more weeks to smoke a third and it also had burn problems. Emailed cigarcom and they advised me that a batch recently came through with very thick wrappers, and it was the thick wrapper causing the burn problem. They suggested that I dry box for a few days and try again.

After a week in a non-humidified Tupperware box they burnt perfectly and delivered lots of smoke with deep, dark, delicious flavors. So, try a week in a dry box before you write them off. You might find that you have a good little smoke on your hands.


----------



## RoosterTX (Mar 5, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> I had the same problem plus they charged me twice. I called and canceled my last ordering after waiting 18 days just for it to ship.


Just my two cents...I order from cbid weekly and never have billing or shipping issues. They ship from Pennsylvania on Thursday and I generally see my orders the following Monday or Tuesday. Altogether I've had nothing but great experience with them.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> You know what's kooky? I got my last two orders on the NEXT DAY. No Sh*t. They ship on Thursday and I got them on Friday. Can't beat that. Pretty friggin inconsistent though if you're seeing long delays.


That's been my usual experience with them. This latest shipment just came today after a week on the road. The UPS tracking site had them going all up and down the east coast before they got here.


----------



## circadianswing (Dec 23, 2012)

BKDW said:


> They need rest. They are indeed a good cigar, IMO. Give them 6-9 months to turn around.


I question any cigar that needs to rest for a half a year or more, unless there is some defect to it. Sounds like it's better when it merges flavor with something else in the humidor. I had a couple vegas cigars, and found them unremarkable. I keep them in the bottom drawer of the humidor, which is reserved for friends who don't know what they are smoking.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

circadianswing said:


> I question any cigar that needs to rest for a half a year or more, unless there is some defect to it. Sounds like it's better when it merges flavor with something else in the humidor. I had a couple vegas cigars, and found them unremarkable. I keep them in the bottom drawer of the humidor, which is reserved for friends who don't know what they are smoking.


I don't think cigars really "merge" flavors with each other. I highly doubt a 5 vegas gold stored with MUWATS is going to taste distinctly different than one stored with only other 5 vegas golds. Infused stuff is probably different, just my 2 cents.

Max, does your 5V experience include the AAA, Miami, or Relic? Just curious as I find those to be great myself.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

RoosterTX said:


> Alex: I bought a 10 pack of the maduro gold from Cigarcom a few months back. First two I smoked after a week if rest in the humidor both had major burn problems. Waited a few more weeks to smoke a third and it also had burn problems. Emailed cigarcom and they advised me that a batch recently came through with very thick wrappers, and it was the thick wrapper causing the burn problem. They suggested that I dry box for a few days and try again.
> 
> After a week in a non-humidified Tupperware box they burnt perfectly and delivered lots of smoke with deep, dark, delicious flavors. So, try a week in a dry box before you write them off. You might find that you have a good little smoke on your hands.


Thanks Nathan, i will definitely give this a try.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

circadianswing said:


> I question any cigar that needs to rest for a half a year or more, unless there is some defect to it. Sounds like it's better when it merges flavor with something else in the humidor. I had a couple vegas cigars, and found them unremarkable. I keep them in the bottom drawer of the humidor, which is reserved for friends who don't know what they are smoking.


Depends what you mean by 'defect'.

Some tobaccos come ready to go: the manufacturer took the pains to store them for the buyer.
Other tobaccos are not immediately ready to go and the buyer needs to store them.

Don't get me wrong, the Gold is not an overly complex smoke, but it is a solid smoke with rest nonetheless--especially the Gold Maduros.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

BKDW said:


> Depends what you mean by 'defect'.
> 
> Some tobaccos come ready to go: the manufacturer took the pains to store them for the buyer.
> Other tobaccos are not immediately ready to go and the buyer needs to store them.
> ...


I'm currently letting my gold maduro rest. Would you say that most 5 Vegas sticks need to rest?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

ACasazza said:


> I'm currently letting my gold maduro rest. Would you say that most 5 Vegas sticks need to rest?


I find the Miami and AAA to be really good after just a week or two to acclimate.Golds need much more...


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I find the Miami and AAA to be really good after just a week or two to acclimate.Golds need much more...


Well I guess mine are going to get that much needed time. The summer should be good rest.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ACasazza said:


> I'm currently letting my gold maduro rest. Would you say that most 5 Vegas sticks need to rest?


 Sorry for my late response. The answer to your question is: YES. The only ones IMO that are close or at their potential with little rest are the A's and the AAA's. Although has been 7-8 months since I have smoked an AAA, they seem to get WORSE with extended rest--two year old sticks were "meh" and very pedestrian. They don't seem to be consistent either. The A's are solid ROTT and seem to stay that way. They will round out in flavor with rest, but don't expect a world's difference. It's the Miami's that are night and day with rest. They get real good after 6-9 months...after a year they are straight up MONEY and one of my favorites from Pepin. They are one of my "go to" smokes. The Golds need more than 9 months IMO. The Gold maduros I have are smokin' great now: a complete about face since I first bought them last year. The Classics I don't really care for. They are "angry" and very unrefined when young--....2 years of rest makes them ok but slightly below my standards--a yardgar, basically. But that sharp earthy flavor does round out. A shame since I heard the Classics were VERY GOOD some years back. Can't really comment intelligently on the Cask and High Primings--haven't smoked and rested enough of them to do so (I like to smoke at least 10 or more before I comment on a stick). But a Cask Aged I had recently (about 8 months rest) smoked pretty darned well.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

That line is on my target list, good to hear they are decent.


----------



## circadianswing (Dec 23, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Max, does your 5V experience include the AAA, Miami, or Relic? Just curious as I find those to be great myself.


 Sorry for not replying sooner... I have very little experience smoking these, i think i had the cask and maybe the gold. I am smoking a La Aurora 107 robusto right now, that is a warm flavorful cigar, high on my list!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just thought I'd resurrect this thread with my 2 cents rather than start a new once, since there are already so many 5 Vegas Gold threads.....

Just had my first (a robusto) with a nice iced coffee (it's 102 here today!). Resting in my humi for almost 7 months. Found it very disappointing, and I like mild smokes as much as strong ones depending on mood. But this just didn't cut it. I didn't actually find it all that smooth and for a mild smoke there was a little harshness and a some bitterness. Halfway through I felt like I'd licked an ashtray. I did get the caramel notes, but only after clipping and purging after it got constipated from tunneling! Actually, it got better in the last 1/4. I'm no snob, but the words that come to mind are "rustic" and "unrefined." 

But for something mild and smooth, I'd rather have a Macanudo any day :fear:, or a RP Conn, or an Excalibur, or a Gurkha Symphony :fear::fear:, or a Verdadero (my favorite flavorful mild these days)... which can all be had for similar prices if your cbid skills are up to par!

I will say it beats the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, at least!


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

I've smoked a couple of them, and liked them. But at $2 a stick, I would like them very damn much!


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Actually one of my favorite smokes, in the 60 ring size...never had a problem with one, even after forty years of smokin' dem stogies, I still prefer a mild cigar, so these fit the bill nicely!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

@c.ortiz108 - maybe they picked up some flavor from your Ron Mexicos


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bruck said:


> @c.ortiz108 - maybe they picked up some flavor from your Ron Mexicos


Ha! Maybe i should try one of those next time. I was probably a little hard on the 5V. Might have enjoyed it more if not for all the hype. I'll give it another try someday. Possibly....


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

5 Vegas Gold is an absolutely wonderful combine. It has redefined just like a mild and smooth cigar supposed to be.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Ha! Maybe i should try one of those next time. I was probably a little hard on the 5V. Might have enjoyed it more if not for all the hype. I'll give it another try someday. Possibly....


What hype! ? 5V has a reputation for producing dog rockets..


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

sullen said:


> What hype! ? 5V has a reputation for producing dog rockets..


Not on most of the threads here. Most people seem to like these a lot. Not to mention the expected over-the-top descriptions on the CI website


----------

